# Dang thoughts...DP ruins everything.



## teddy1up (Dec 30, 2012)

Pretty long so...

Seems like the only motives in my life are don't kill anyone or don't die.That's it. don't really look forward for the future may it be tomorrow or months from now .Tired of thinking of these thoughts being true or tired of feeling weird sensations of NOT feeling human, detached from the world and body (alienated) . I would say ,its like I'm cured from DP but its weird to explain .Some symptoms or sensations of DP still there but not bother sum , only when you feed attention . Would i label it as DP? to some degree yes, but seems rather I got cured from DP and devolved new mental problems after it (after effects or withdraw of DP) .Maybe some of you would agree , the ones that say that they feel almost cured or 90 % cured or what not.After effect just being thoughts i guessing for me. Thoughts like , Examples being: (Thoughts of unbuckling your seat belt and jumping out of a moving car or when your driving and going on to on coming traffic, or hurting or killing someone or something,OR MIND/fearful weird thoughts of forgetting to be or do such as how to walk, talk , understand people speaking, how to balancing your self on this earth forgetting how to be human, or just plain fearing of your mind going to shit and just plain forgetting how to do everything or ever remembering everyone in a split second , it could be gone,kinda like alzheimer's but hitting you in a split second .) I know these are also DP symptoms and I wont act on these thoughts or actions from driving.Or I know these thoughts aren't true BUT, It just scares me that these are options or thoughts that can be true.

Things about me:

>23

>male

>live in a isolated desert (places are far away)

>Mostly live like a house mom ( pretty much inside 24/7 unless otherwise)

>things i only have doing HERE/hobbies : reading , computer , gaming , tv, guitar playing or drawing

Things I wanna start doing :

> Date (without problems)

>going to school (without social awkwardness or having these thoughts only being in the way of this dream)

>driving without fear.

ETC.. alot more other things


----------

